# Richard Hammond crash



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks like hes crashed again hope he is ok http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/richard-hammond-switzerland-car-crash-10599134


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Reports saying he has serious injuries but not life threatening, Injuries include broken Knee?

Hope so, bad one is that. Fingers crossed he's ok !


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Good grief. I hope Hamster is OK!!! I've just read that the car caught fire, but he got out before that happened. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Looked a nasty crash. Luckily he managed to get himself out before the fire. 
The acceleration was crazy! EV cars are such a different beast to drive.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Oops, hope he's OK.

Wouldn't want to pay his next insurance premium 🤣


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank goodness he is OK and nothing to serious. He surely knows of the risks involved when driving these supercars.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

MDC250 said:


> Oops, hope he's OK.
> 
> Wouldn't want to pay his next insurance premium 🤣


I would imagine its high as it is after last time


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

tightlines said:


> I would imagine its high as it is after last time


Dare say it is and no doubt he's not with Direct Line or similar 

Fair play to the guy though he gets injured and gets back on it again, so here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Jesus, glad he is somewhat ok. Hopefully we'll see him back soon.
That Rimac is an absolute beast


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

By the sounds of it he got himself out before the car went on fire. Taken to hospital as a precaution after he said he was fine. Turned out he fractured his knee. Pretty lucky escape given the circumstances.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

When I seen the headline I did think it might have been another publicity stunt by The Grand Tour. 

Luckily he's ok. 

He's just not good enough of a driver to be racing a 1200bhp car. Like most hillclimbs there is zero margin for error.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The Sky News report shows video of the crash, then still pictures of the burned out wreck, then still pictures of him being stretchered into the air ambulance. 

If you look closely, however, he is being lifted into the Yorkshire Air Ambulance and seems to be sat up and smiling - i think Sky have used an old promotional picture from the fundraising he did for them? 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Im just gonna leave this here


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

But was the car any good.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> But was the car any good.


Well it was clearly more capable than Hammond....

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------

